

File extensions are ridiculous - ranit8
http://dansdata.com/gz125.htm

======
Tomis
Why can't you have both file extensions and file types? File extensions aren't
ridiculous, they're a helpful hint for developers. Also, "my copy of Windows"
hides file extensions by default (which I loathe, but understand).

